# Warning - I got "hit"



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Making images is a reliable insurance against bad stuff happening.

From time to time I run a full scan of my Windows Op system using Microsoft's Standalone System Sweeper. It is basically a boot CD disk that you burn with standard MS detection tools and root kit removal ability. Belief today is that if you are running these types of scans from within the Op System, you are wasting your time. The malware has already told your detection software to report 'everything ok'. Only a boot disk stands a chance. http://connect.microsoft.com/systemsweeper

The other thing I do is run as a virtual machine using Returnil SystemSafe. There are others. When I reboot, my C directory drops any and all changes first. Anything I want to keep goes into another directory ie 'D'. (All my mail these days is 'in the cloud' or this wouldn't work, as with MS Outlook.) Can't say it works but I don't get malware either.

And I image once a month.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

So, re-boot into another operating system (I have several installed - 5) -
............

How is 5 operating systems possible?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Windows 98 SE, NT 4.0, 2 Installs of 2000 Pro, XP Pro.
NT based systems have a "boot-loader" - "boot.ini" -
It handles them fairly well.
You can't run more than one, at the same time.

rossfingal


----------

